# Just finished my Spark!



## michaelharsh (Jan 6, 2009)

Final weight with the everyday wheelset is under 20 pounds. Maiden voyage is tomorrow after work. Looking to build up a custom wheelset for racing later in the summer.

Final weight on the scale:







:

A few pics:



























Here's the component choices:

Component	Pick Weight
Frame: Spark 10 - 1820
Fork: MRD R7 - 1350
Shifters:	SRAM Attack - 170
Rear Der:	XTR 972	180 - 150
Saddle: Selle San Marco Aspide Carbon FX Arrowhead -	133
Pedals: 4Ti - 169
Cables: iLinks - 100
Brakes: Forumla R1 White - 575
Crank: Middleburn RS-7 Duo (40/27) -	542
BB: American Classic - 173
Chain: KMC 10 SL - 230
Grips: ESI Red Lite - 51
Handlebar:	Easton EC90 - 109
Stem: Syntace F99 - 97
Seatpost:	Cycle King - 194
Headset	:	Tune BuBu Silver - 78
Front Der:	Dura Ace - 82
Tracloc: Scott - 45
Total: 6098

Wheels: BWW Competition White - 1610
QR: KCNC Red - 45
Tires: Race King - 802
Tubes: Maxxis Ultralite - 260
Cassette:	XT - 298
Total: 3015

Pics of most parts on the scale: https://www.flickr.com/photos/jeannineharsh/sets/72157616063545725/show


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*wow*

Wow - that's an interesting, agressive colour scheme you have there.Congrats on the bike though!

The only thing i really would swap even before your first ride would be the Speekings as those will ruin/hamper the performance of an otherwise great bike!

BTW: there's a lot of potential left in wheels and tires!! Wheels are heavy, regular tubes are also quite heavy and slow rolling and the SK tires perform bad...as soon as you have some money in your pocket again do yourself a favour and invest in a nice wheelset, a tubelesskit and some better tires. These modifications alone will alter your bikes performance quite dramatically.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

i see alot of bikes, a freakin alot of bikes, but yours made me open my eyes more, looks killer!:thumbsup:


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

I really like the looks of that crankset... Nice.


----------



## MichaelRathleff (Nov 17, 2005)

Nice build.

What spindle length of your american classic BB did you use? How much clearence between the frame and the crank?


----------



## michaelharsh (Jan 6, 2009)

I used a 113mm BB. The clearance between the frame and the crank is 8-9mm. I'll take a pic later to show the clearance.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Fork: MRD R7 1350 - 420*

Are you saying here your fork weighed 1420??


----------



## michaelharsh (Jan 6, 2009)

Good catch. That was the shipped cost of the fork. The work weighed 1350 uncut. I took 24g of steerer tube off it, so it was around 1330 as installed.


----------



## Smart Sam (Jul 12, 2008)

Amazing Bike, I do have to agree with Nino on those tyres though. The supposed weight of each tyre is +- 400 grams. A better bet would be the Schwalbe Rocket Rons which come in at around the same weight.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

I am so sick of black and red BUT, your bike looks fantastic! Awesome build :thumbsup: 
It's hard to believe that it weighs 19+ pounds and people are telling you how to take MORE weight off of it! It must be seriously fast and easy to climb on. Congratulations.


----------



## uncomplientspud (Apr 20, 2008)

how do you like your sram twist shifters?


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

I think that it looks like a good reliable build. I love the black, red, and white color scheme. Nice built.:thumbsup:


----------



## michaelharsh (Jan 6, 2009)

uncomplientspud said:


> how do you like your sram twist shifters?


Haven't been on a ride yet, but they seemed to be pretty solid when shifting on the bike stand. I'll let you know how they work on the trail shortly.


----------



## michaelharsh (Jan 6, 2009)

BunnV said:


> I am so sick of black and red BUT, your bike looks fantastic! Awesome build :thumbsup:
> It's hard to believe that it weighs 19+ pounds and people are telling you how to take MORE weight off of it! It must be seriously fast and easy to climb on. Congratulations.


Yes, it's very light as is and hopefully very durable as well. However, I do agree with Nino that there is plenty of weight to be saved in the wheels. If I picked up a Stan's ZTR race wheelset, went tubeless and moved to an XTR cassette (or something more exotic), I could easily shave off another 600-700 grams.


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

nice score on the R7 fork. Nice fork for cheap on blowout. Good build!!


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

michaelharsh said:


> Yes, it's very light as is and hopefully very durable as well. However, I do agree with Nino that there is plenty of weight to be saved in the wheels. If I picked up a Stan's ZTR race wheelset, went tubeless and moved to an XTR cassette (or something more exotic), I could easily shave off another 600-700 grams.


Yep, the Black/Red Race 7000's will match your bike really well too!

Good looking bike, I don't know how I feel about the Spark's cable routing that goes behind the crank in-between the chainrings and the frame, I feel like if you ran standard housing it could get chewed up a little. The iLink housing seems like it will be good though.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

nice Spark, can't believe how light it is for a complete bike and yet there are more weight savings to come, such as wheelset, tyres and possible rear shock/cable? Let us know how it rides?


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

wannabeRacer said:


> nice Spark, can't believe how light it is for a complete bike and yet there are more weight savings to come, such as wheelset, tyres and possible rear shock/cable? Let us know how it rides?


Uh...those tires are 399g, so there's very little weight to loose there. I believe that the rear shock is a weird E2E length, so it would be hard to replace.

The wheelset could easily drop over 400g with an easy click on NoTubes.com (ZTR Race 7000).


----------



## michaelharsh (Jan 6, 2009)

amillmtb said:


> Uh...those tires are 399g, so there's very little weight to loose there. I believe that the rear shock is a weird E2E length, so it would be hard to replace.
> 
> The wheelset could easily drop over 400g with an easy click on NoTubes.com (ZTR Race 7000).


Easy click, huh? Is that an offer to help with the $950 needed to make that mouse button depress?


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

michaelharsh said:


> Easy click, huh? Is that an offer to help with the $950 needed to make that mouse button depress?


Well, typing in your credit card number isnt too tough either...


----------



## michaelharsh (Jan 6, 2009)

Here's some additional pics including some shots of the crank clearance as requested.

Got a new seatpost collar today. Shaved off 18g and looks and fits better than the stock Scott one.









Pics of the crank / chainstay clearance



























Pics of the cable routing behind the crank


















Other random shots


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

amillmtb said:


> Uh...those tires are 399g, so there's very little weight to loose there. I believe that the rear shock is a weird E2E length, so it would be hard to replace.
> 
> The wheelset could easily drop over 400g with an easy click on NoTubes.com (ZTR Race 7000).


spark i2i is 6.5X1.5. DT also makes the carbon shock in that size to drop almost 100g.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*cassette*

That's some really nice pics!!

I see you have a XT 11-34 cassette which is a boat anchor and has nothing to do on such a sweet build!

Maybe time for an upgrade as well once you have woorn it down...? Colourwise the Titanium cassettes would fit like a glove and they also drop quite some weight.

But honestly, start with swapping those tires first, then get some nicer (read: lighter) wheels and then enjoy!


----------



## dmcgoy (Apr 16, 2006)

Beautiful build. I agree, the wheels seem out of place. Especially since your pedals and brakes (each) are worth more! I definitely would have gotten cheaper pedals and brakes and blinged out the wheels.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Whats the weight on your new collar??


----------



## michaelharsh (Jan 6, 2009)

nikoli8 said:


> Whats the weight on your new collar??


18gr vs. 36gr for the stock Scott black QR.


----------



## zburt (Jun 9, 2007)

Very nice! Great detail. Building is half the fun for me.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*38mm collar*



michaelharsh said:


> 18gr vs. 36gr for the stock Scott black QR.


the stock collar of a Scott Scale weighs 14g...carbones are about 6g

Well done though. Before you invest in such gimmicks get other wheels first!


----------



## michaelharsh (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments and feedback.

As for wheels, remember from above, my goal here is for two full sets of wheels. One for training and one for race day. The set here is for training. Heavier wheels, tubes and cassette are on purpose. The cruddy tires, not so much. In the spirit of training (and based on all your feedback), I'll probably put on some Rocket Rons (non-evo) that are just under 500g per tire. 

For the bling wheelset, I'm thinking Stan's Race 7000, tubeless, Rocket Ron evos (or Racing Ralph if it's dry and hardpack) and a Ti cassette (or maybe even aluminum). And if things really come together, a set of scrub rotors. That could drop a full two pounds off the bike.


----------



## michaelharsh (Jan 6, 2009)

nino said:


> the stock collar of a Scott Scale weighs 14g...carbones are about 6g
> 
> Well done though. Before you invest in such gimmicks get other wheels first!


Does the carbones collar some in 38mm for the 34.9mm seatposts?


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

your bike gets to sleep in the house. no fair my parents wont let me keep my bikes in the house.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Mighty Matt said:


> your bike gets to sleep in the house. no fair my parents wont let me keep my bikes in the house.


Both my bikes are in my basement, with my work bench, stand, and truing stand. My parents are fine with it. They actually encouraged me to put all of my stuff in that corner of the house so they could have a piece of the garage back. I told them when I move into college next year, none of it is coming with me. They are pretty chill though.


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

amillmtb said:


> Both my bikes are in my basement, with my work bench, stand, and truing stand. My parents are fine with it. They actually encouraged me to put all of my stuff in that corner of the house so they could have a piece of the garage back. I told them when I move into college next year, none of it is coming with me. They are pretty chill though.


I'm uber jealous. my mom would have a fit. when i leave to wild land firefight next summer i get to sleep with my bikes.

http://www.velotees.com/proddetail.php?prod=Top_10


----------



## speedworkaddict (Dec 27, 2008)

So enough about the wheels... It says specifically that they're "everyday" wheels anyways. Where did you get those White R1's?? Santa will need to know where she can buy me those for Chirstmas.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

michaelharsh said:


> Final weight with the everyday wheelset is under 20 pounds. Maiden voyage is tomorrow after work. Looking to build up a custom wheelset for racing later in the summer.


That is hot build!! Love it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

michaelharsh said:


> Final weight with the everyday wheelset is under 20 pounds. Maiden voyage is tomorrow after work. Looking to build up a custom wheelset for racing later in the summer.
> 
> Final weight on the scale:
> 
> ...


That is One Awesome Build!!! I've been debating on getting the Sram XX gearing, but, I see you went Dura Ace front Derailleur, and are using a double chainring. Looks Fantastic. I was thinking about getting some R1's, but, have heard mixed reviews. After a few weeks of riding, I would love your honest opinion on those brakes.

Again, Congratulations on an awesome, beautiful build. :thumbsup: Have Fun!!!

Kevin


----------



## crankmeister (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes that is one sweet looking bike.I bet it makes you feel real good standing back and taking in its beauty!! Well done mucker!!!


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

KevinK said:


> I was thinking about getting some R1's, but, have heard mixed reviews. After a few weeks of riding, I would love your honest opinion on those brakes.


I'm not the OP, but I have been riding the R1's for a few months now. They are performing as I hoped. I'm using them on a 5" ww trail bike and have taken them on everything from XC to AM. My only complaints 1) a bit tricky to setup, pad clearance is tight 2) early revision had a leaky seal on the master cylinder which they have apparently fixed.

The stopping power is very good and I liked the modulation, although some have complained that it can be a bit grabby. I don't seem to mind....

I am 210~220 lbs and ride XC to AM, using 180/160 R1 rotors.


----------



## doogie (Sep 24, 2006)

Sweet looking bike!


----------



## cooleymtnbiker1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Those look like Ashima rotors. Did you change your stock brake adapters? And did you switch to Kool-Stop pads??


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

That is one great lookin Spark.On your Middleburn cranks, I'm trying to purchase the short Middleburns 160mm for my sons Spark RC JR.Problem is the Canadian dist.does caring any stock & the US dist. doesn't answer emails or phone calls/messages.Does anyone know where I can purchase Middleburns.:madman:


----------



## crankmeister (Sep 4, 2008)

xc71 said:


> That is one great lookin Spark.On your Middleburn cranks, I'm trying to purchase the short Middleburns 160mm for my sons Spark RC JR.Problem is the Canadian dist.does caring any stock & the US dist. doesn't answer emails or phone calls/messages.Does anyone know where I can purchase Middleburns.:madman:


chainreaction in the uk will be able to sort you out.... google them


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

After I struck out with Can & US dist. the first places I looked were Wiggle & Chain reaction, neither carry the short 160mm Middleburns, so I'm still looking - anyone.


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

civil said:


> I'm not the OP, but I have been riding the R1's for a few months now. They are performing as I hoped. I'm using them on a 5" ww trail bike and have taken them on everything from XC to AM. My only complaints 1) a bit tricky to setup, pad clearance is tight 2) early revision had a leaky seal on the master cylinder which they have apparently fixed.
> 
> The stopping power is very good and I liked the modulation, although some have complained that it can be a bit grabby. I don't seem to mind....
> 
> I am 210~220 lbs and ride XC to AM, using 180/160 R1 rotors.


Wow, thanks for the post Civil. That's exactly what I was looking for. These brakes will also be for a 5.5" travel bike that I am trying to get under 23lbs. Still specing out the bike before purchase. Gives me allot of confidence knowing you haven't had any leaks. That was my main concern.

Thanks again,

Kevin


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

KevinK said:


> Wow, thanks for the post Civil. That's exactly what I was looking for. These brakes will also be for a 5.5" travel bike that I am trying to get under 23lbs. Still specing out the bike before purchase. Gives me allot of confidence knowing you haven't had any leaks. That was my main concern.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Kevin


No problem, however I wasn't clear on the leak issue. My MC's were leaking onto the bars, although over a period of 2 months the total leakage was measured in drops. Also, the leaks occurred early on and have not leaked in the past 2 months. I can only assume that this was b/c I have an early production set.

I am waiting till the season is done and I will send them back. Apparently they fix it quickly. The new versions do not have this problem (again, afaik).

I was able to get my 5" bike under 23 lbs w/o using any exotic parts so it's do-able, specs and weight here......

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=538467

Have fun.


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

civil said:


> No problem, however I wasn't clear on the leak issue. My MC's were leaking onto the bars, although over a period of 2 months the total leakage was measured in drops. Also, the leaks occurred early on and have not leaked in the past 2 months. I can only assume that this was b/c I have an early production set.
> 
> I am waiting till the season is done and I will send them back. Apparently they fix it quickly. The new versions do not have this problem (again, afaik).
> 
> ...


Very nice Civil. What pedals did you decide on? I have eggbeater 2 ti, and just ordered some titanium spindles from Ward industries. Holds up to 225lbs, stronger than the specs for CB Titanium spindles. Have had my EB 2 ti's for five years and love them.

I'll post my build in a few days, but, it keeps changing. I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts. Thanks again, and congrats on building an awesome, light, bike.

Kevin


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, it's alot of fun selecting parts and watching the build come together. Mine was constantly changing too during the parts selection. 

I'm using EB stainless, I went with them b/c I liked the blue springs, haha. Those Ti spindles look pretty slick, I have been eying them for awhile, although I'm not sure if I should get the shorties or the standard length. I've also gone over to some race king SS tires and I like them better than the racing ralphs.

What frame are you building up? Did I miss it somewhere?


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

civil said:


> Thanks, it's alot of fun selecting parts and watching the build come together. Mine was constantly changing too during the parts selection.
> 
> I'm using EB stainless, I went with them b/c I liked the blue springs, haha. Those Ti spindles look pretty slick, I have been eying them for awhile, although I'm not sure if I should get the shorties or the standard length. I've also gone over to some race king SS tires and I like them better than the racing ralphs.
> 
> What frame are you building up? Did I miss it somewhere?


Haven't purchased the frame yet, but will either in December or January. It's an Ibis Mojo SL. I already have the DT Swiss EXC 150 15TA forks, and the Cont. Racing King 2.2 UST tires. Right now, I'm thinking about and XTR/ X.0 combo w/ grip shifts. Was going to go w/ the new SRAM XX gearing, but, they don't offer Gripshift, and I love Gripshifts. Been riding them for fourteen years! Brakes are up in the air, Looking at Formula R1's, Hope and Magura. Wheels, right now, leaning toward the DT Swiss Tricon XM 1550, maybe CB Cobalt's or Mavic SLR's, but the SLR's are a bit skinny. So far, I have my build at just under 23lbs. I have a full spec list w/ weights, but, it keeps changing, so I am reluctant to post it right now.

Thanks again,

Kevin


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

The only thing I noticed that I don't like is the cables running by the crankset looks sketchy if you drop your chain in rocks. Otherwise it is very nice.


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

its me or that frame is to big for you or is seatpost to far in frame ??


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

KevinK said:


> Haven't purchased the frame yet, but will either in December or January. It's an Ibis Mojo SL. I'm thinking about and XTR/ X.0 combo w/ grip shifts.


Kevin,
Your Mojo build is going to be awesome. Question: Why not go for a complete X0 build instead of mixing in XTR? Is it an issue of weight? Looks? Or????

I have a Mojo and it came stock with a mix of SRAM and Shimano (XT/X9) and it works fine, but I always wondered why it didn't come either all Shimano or all SRAM. I know that some individual components in each group have weight advantages over the other (for example: XTR cassettes are lighter than PG990 SRAM cassettes) but the weight differences are not huge and performance is very close in my opinion. In fact, the performance differences between SRAM and Shimano groups usually boils down to personal preference (triggers, grip shift, double tap etc...) or blind loyalty to one or the other.

What is your motivation for the mix?


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

nice colour scheme


----------

